# Circuito Guitarra Fender



## -CAPI- (Jun 13, 2008)

Hola , no se si es el medio para las consultas, cuento que estoy en la tarea de cambiar el Pot de Volumen de mi guitarra, es la 2da vez que realizo el proceso porque la vez anterior después del cambio noté que tenia una falla el Pot al moverlo generaba un ruido como arena raspando, bueno compré un pot de vol de 500k "A" creo q son logarítmicos, soldé todo como antes pero ahora no funciona, noto que al enchufar el instrumento con una distor ruidosa escucho que cierra pero no escucho las pastillas no toma las cuerdas. Aclaro de ante mano q soy zurdo y el VOL abre en forma antihoraria lo raro es que yo conecté como estaba conectado antes, les dejo un mapa del circuito espero que me puedan ayudar.

Muchas GRACIAS por todo.


----------



## ppaappoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Y, pudiste solucionar el problema?

Si la guitarra es para zurdos, quiza el pote es anti-logaritmico.


----------



## -CAPI- (Jun 17, 2008)

Todavia no tengo la solución concreta pero si la consigo por otro medio la publico.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola.
Es probable que tu conexión del potenciómetro tenga un corto o el potenciómetro esté malo.
Si tienes un ohmímetro mide tu potenciómetro, para ver si no está abierto o cortocircuitado.
Mide la continuidad del cordón que conecta la guitarra con el amplificador tal vez esté abierto o en cortocircuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

